# choice in carpet colour



## edenlakes (Sep 16, 2011)

We're looking to re-do the carpet in the upstairs bedrooms and passage ways. We're looking at a chocolate colour and was wondering what colours would compliment this.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Any color would work with that choice of carpet. I would have a very hard time keeping a dark color carpet clean!!! Light one are tough, but dark ones show every speck of dust!!! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

edenlakes said:


> We're looking to re-do the carpet in the upstairs bedrooms and passage ways. We're looking at a chocolate *colour* and was wondering what colours would compliment this.


Must be British.....in which case one would assume you want a floural pattern.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

We Canadians also spell colour with a u. I'm with Mickey, dark will show every little bit of lint, as well as suck the light right out of the space. How about a nice light grey? The thing about grey is that it not only hides dirt, but it is any colour you want it to be. Meaning, it takes on the hue of whatever is beside it


----------

